# Best place to buy BMW OEM filters online?



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

There is the dealer...but I'm getting lazy...whats the cheapest website for buying filters?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *There is the dealer...but I'm getting lazy...whats the cheapest website for buying filters? *


You mean oil filters?

OEM filters are actually Mann or Mahle. Get them at bimmerparts.com.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Yes, Oil filters...thanks TD!


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

I have been buying my supplies from Circle BMW ... Oil filters under $6.00

Also, all other parts I have ordered from them have been price at or lower than any other online source I have found. Great for us on the east coast.

From BimmerParts.com - 

Vehicle: 2001 BMW 330ci Coupe (E46)
Part: Oil Filter Kit 

Note: Long Life
This Oil Filter comes equipped with a "New Advanced Filter Paper", which prevents filter deterioration caused by high engine oil temperatures over extended time. 

Product Brand Retail Our Price 
Oil Filter Kit Mann $8.50 $6.58


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

LilEccentricJ said:


> *I have been buying my supplies from Circle BMW ... Oil filters under $6.00
> 
> Also, all other parts I have ordered from them have been price at or lower than any other online source I have found. Great for us on the east coast.
> 
> ...


Note, you can use the filter prescribed for the non-M E36s in the E46. It fits. The only difference is the "long life" aspect, which is only relevent if you're doing 15K oil change intervals. That filter ONLY exists to meet that interval. If you're changing oil at 5K or 7500, why pay more for the "long life" filter.

My M3 filters (which have actual metal tops and bottoms but are not "long life") are $4.62 at bimmerparts.com. But, right now, I can't find the non-"long life" filter for the E36/E46 on their site.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> My M3 filters (which have actual metal tops and bottoms but are not "long life") are $4.62 at bimmerparts.com. But, right now, I can't find the non-"long life" filter for the E36/E46 on their site. *


I may be wrong, but I believe that BMW only makes the long-life filters now. They are actually the same part number as the old one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2002)

BTW, this site has the long life filters for $5.95

http://www.bimmerzone.com/default.wws


----------



## M3Pilot (Nov 5, 2002)

You also may want to try:
www.performancemotorcars.com

-Steve


----------

